# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  BUSCO HONGOS DESHIDRATADOS DEL PINO

## ecompal sac

HOLA A TODOS!
ESTOY BUSCANDO PRODUCTOR(ES) DE HONGOS (boletus luteus) DESHIDRATADOS DEL PINO. POR FAVOR ENVIAR MENSAJE CON CANTIDAD Y PRECIO AL CORREO info@ecompal..com.pe
ATENCION: JOHAN CADILLOTemas similares: Venta de Hogos de Pino Deshidratados Comestibles (Suillus Luteus, Boletus Luteus) Artículo: Moquegua innovará con el cultivo de pino y hongos comestibles VENDO HONGOS DE PINO DESHIDRATADOS Busco semillas y acopiador de hongos comestibles Vendo productos deshidratados

----------


## cultivandoperu

Buenas tardes en cultviandoperu tenemos un productor que vende 
hongos, de repente vende el tipo de hongo que usted esta buscando
se puede comunicar con la señora Natividad al numero 921789642
Saludos

----------

ecompal

----------


## JoseProAlipe

Buenas tardes contamos con diversos productos todos de excelente calidad como _HONGO DE PINO_, _CÚRCUMA_, _JENGIBRE_, _CARDAMOMO_ y _ORÉGANO SECO_. Cualquier consulta o cotización por favor comuníquese al 913132767 o al correo proalipe.sac@gmail.com  *Ing. Norman Panduro ProAlipe SAC*

----------


## Alex grados

Somos una empresa que estamos interesado en comprar hongos comestibles de todas las especies por fabor me pueden escribir ami Whatssap: +51968610577

----------

